#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The Difference Between iPhone and Android

## mangzee

check this difference through comics  :):   :P: 





  Similar Threads: iPhone 5 fever grips India, iPhone 5 out of stock at most places!

----------

